# recent sketches of mine



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL




----------



## dickhutchings

Wow! Very good and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

Hi Mr Hutchings.
thank you...... 
I was on this forum quite a while ago, briefly, I'm hoping to stay this time around. 
I guess I get a little too shy about posting any of my sketches.


----------



## dickhutchings

You have nothing to be shy about. You're the real deal as far as I'm concerned. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

thank you, once again dickhutchings ..
I truly do appreciate it. 
I'm loving sketching, but going to try my hand at oil painting in the next two weeks.
I have no experience in the medium, and I am very nervous, but I have finally made up my mind to dive right in.
Oil painting has always fascinated me. Seeing a few of the recent paintings on this forum have given me something to aspire to be.
It is amazing what hard work and passion can result in.


----------



## TerryCurley

SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL said:


> Hi Mr Hutchings.
> thank you......
> I was on this forum quite a while ago, briefly, I'm hoping to stay this time around.
> I guess I get a little too shy about posting any of my sketches.


Welcome back. You work is wonderful. Of the three you posted my favorite is the second one. 

Hope you stay around and post lots.


----------



## kpnuts

Awesome work love all three, but the crow is my favorite Brandon Lee was amazing in it, what a short life, as I said all three are just top notch work.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome back! You're talent is undeniable! 

As Dick said, you need not be shy here, not only because your talent carries you but also because the artists here help build each other up, not knock each other down. It is a friendly community with respectful advice.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

thank you TerryCurley, kpnuts and Susan Mulno 
thank you all


----------



## SuddenLife

Looks great!
As people said, no need to be shy. Users here are very supportive of eachother and when feedback is given (and wanted, of course) it's done in a helpful and constructive manner. So please don't hold back and share the stuff you make with us! Looking forward to see more of your art.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

*two more sketches which i found on my PC*

here are two more sketches, which are slightly older.
*not the best picture quality* 
my apologies


----------



## bbbaldie

That horse is amazing. My wife "spurred" me into making horse drawings, she loves them (the animals, the actual drawings are a mixed lot, as far as she's concerned). Lots of rippling muscles and flowing hair in horses, you've nailed it.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

thank you bbbaldie ...... I'm going to check out your albums soon.
I'm hoping to draw more wild horses hopefully next month.
I take soooooo many source pictures home that I always struggle to decide which one to do first (I'm sure many can relate to this)
My weekend is going to be an attempt of a Freddy vs Jason poster I found....


----------



## leighann

@SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

Your sketches are phenomenal. That pistol...OMG, the details!!! Wow!!!

Love the movie ones, especially The Crow :biggrin:

Post more, please :vs-kiss:


----------



## kpnuts

That horse is just phenominal


----------



## Susan Mulno

Don't fall for the book offer! Do not download the book! Ken has already had bad issues with it.
@dickhutchings or @Bushcraftonfire, have you seen theese?


----------



## leighann

This little dude is just popping up everywhere isn't he??? Shame on him!! :vs_frown:


----------



## lmoyer

Fantastic artwork! Great attention to detail in each of the drawings. The revolver is probably my favorite, though. Just all the lines you had to add for the design all over the barrel is just mesmerizing.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

lmoyer said:


> Fantastic artwork! Great attention to detail in each of the drawings. The revolver is probably my favorite, though. Just all the lines you had to add for the design all over the barrel is just mesmerizing.


 thanks so much.
It was a challenge to get that effect..... and I'm glad you like it


----------



## Sarah

Lovely work, shikanth, love that horse


----------



## TerryCurley

Really great drawings.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

Sarah said:


> Lovely work, shikanth, love that horse


 thank you Sarah :biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife

Nice work! The horse is breathtaking.


----------



## shinton8

Welcome back to the forum!

Your work is very impressive, and as a revolver fanatic, I love your third piece! Hoping to see more of your work, and I'm excited to see what you'll do with oil painting.


----------

